# Wanted: Adult dobermann



## Nathan Seifrit (Oct 29, 2010)

I am looking for a strong serious Dobermann. Many years ago I used to breed/train/show Doberman Pinschers and Great Danes. (With the odd GSD and Bouvier here and there.) I have been away from dogs for quite some time now due to travel demands at work. I am no longer on the road and am now seeking a dog to compete with in Protection Sports.

I am only interested in a Dobermann. (I know there are other breeds who are regarded by many to be better candidates for PS however I have a life long affinity with the Dobermann.)

I prefer a male, blk./rust cropped and docked, from solid working lines. I am not interested in a puppy. Will consider all from young started green dogs to titled adults. I would be an excellent choice for an adult re-home. I am a single male (50's) with no kids or grand kids and I live alone with no other pets. I would like to have ONE solid working Dobermann again. If anyone knows of an available adult Dobe please contact me.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nathan Seifrit said:


> I am looking for a strong serious Dobermann. Many years ago I used to breed/train/show Doberman Pinschers and Great Danes. (With the odd GSD and Bouvier here and there.) I have been away from dogs for quite some time now due to travel demands at work. I am no longer on the road and am now seeking a dog to compete with in Protection Sports.
> 
> I am only interested in a Dobermann. (I know there are other breeds who are regarded by many to be better candidates for PS however I have a life long affinity with the Dobermann.)
> 
> I prefer a male, blk./rust cropped and docked, from solid working lines. I am not interested in a puppy. Will consider all from young started green dogs to titled adults. I would be an excellent choice for an adult re-home. I am a single male (50's) with no kids or grand kids and I live alone with no other pets. I would like to have ONE solid working Dobermann again. If anyone knows of an available adult Dobe please contact me.


Frigging good luck on finding a really really nice one, they have become a rarity just like the GSD & Rotti. Only place I found one was here at EurosportK9, Heres the link.
http://www.eurosportk9.com/forsale/m/maxim/maxim.asp


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Frigging good luck on finding a really really nice one, they have become a rarity just like the GSD & Rotti. Only place I found one was here at EurosportK9, Heres the link.
> http://www.eurosportk9.com/forsale/m/maxim/maxim.asp


 
That is a showline dog. OP wants a working line dog. 

OP, good Dobermans that are titled are not usually rehomed. I would put your post on the working Doberman forum though and maybe someone knows of a dog. Good luck.

http://usadobermann.proboards.com/


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree with erin to post a thread on the working doberman forum. 

also be careful, because, like the above poster, a lot of people think that because they see a dobe working its of working lines. 
My lab can work too. 

There are not a lot of pure working line dobe breeders in the US, but I would contact them and ask if they have or know of any that are available. 

That's what I did and I got a 10 month old working bitch I love.


----------



## Nathan Seifrit (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks to all for their good wishes! I appreciate your interest and your help!



Harry Keely said:


> Frigging good luck on finding a really really nice one, they have become a rarity just like the GSD & Rotti. Only place I found one was here at EurosportK9, Heres the link.
> http://www.eurosportk9.com/forsale/m/maxim/maxim.asp


Thanks Harry.......my hope was to plant the seed with all the working dog breeders, trainers and handlers out there..........eventually, someone will hear of such a dog and say " Hey......wait a minute....what about that guy in North Carolina?"




Erynn Lucas said:


> That is a showline dog. OP wants a working line dog.
> 
> OP, good Dobermans that are titled are not usually rehomed. I would put your post on the working Doberman forum though and maybe someone knows of a dog. Good luck.
> 
> http://usadobermann.proboards.com/


Thank you Eryyn.......I have placed posts in all the popular forums including the proboards. Although re-home's are rare......they do happen occasionally. It is my hope that one of you will remember me then.





Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> I agree with erin to post a thread on the working doberman forum.
> 
> also be careful, because, like the above poster, a lot of people think that because they see a dobe working its of working lines.
> My lab can work too.
> ...


Thank you Kara.......I have indeed placed posts on the appropriate forums. I have also been corresponding with Chris Rasmussen at von Moeller Hof Dobermans, Tammy Marshall-Weldon at Swift Run Dobermans, and Brandi Williams at Masaya Dobermans. I did also a while back send an email to Wendy Schmitt at vom Langraf Working Dogs but never received a reply. I just today sent an inquiry to Butch Henderson at Liberty K-9. 

In the meantime I have also been attending Schutzhund Club Meetings at North Beach Schutzhund Club in Longs, South Carolina under the direction of Chris Thompson. It's a very active multi-breed club with several skilled helpers and very focused training. Although it's an hour and half away, I'm fortunate to have found it.

If anyone has any other suggestions, I'm all ears. (cropped of course!)


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Erynn Lucas said:


> That is a showline dog. OP wants a working line dog.
> 
> OP, good Dobermans that are titled are not usually rehomed. I would put your post on the working Doberman forum though and maybe someone knows of a dog. Good luck.
> 
> http://usadobermann.proboards.com/


:lol::lol::lol: Hell if I knew was just trying to help out I saw what look to be a nice dobi for club level and threw it out there. Don't know to much about dobi's genetics to be honest but taking a shot is better than no shot at all right;-)


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Best of luck, Nathan. I love your enthusiasm and unwillingness to settle on a mediocre dog. I tried for about a year to find a legitimate working quality doberman but couldn't come up with too much that I would've felt comfortable going for (meaning I found a couple nice prospects abroad but didn't know enough about the breeders/vendors to send money for those dogs sight unseen). Luckily I developed a real passion for Rotts and decided I would train a real prospect from a puppy and that search wasn't quite as hard.

I will say, though this may stir some critics on here, one kennel I came across here in the states that sometimes utilizes lines I really like is Thunderstorm. I will not say all of their dogs and puppies are true working quality, and I do not believe the owner of that kennel is too active in protection venues (though for all I know he could be now), but just looking at the lines behind his dogs, I personally would've risked a dog from that kennel (out of a litter I *really* liked of course) before most others I have seen.

Whatever you decide to do, please keep us posted on what you find. Again, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Dave
You were obviously looking in the totally wrong direction, especially if you consider thunderstorm to have decent quality dobes. That's a joke. 

There are some killer dobes out there, including one that got second place in the 2010 PSA nationals.

You just have to know where to go and not settle for mediocre dobermans as much as you wouldn't with malis or GSDs.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Kara, I was not trying to say that are no great dobermans that exist today, just that they are extremely rare when compared to other working breeds. As far as your comment on thunderstorm, I take no offense to your opinion but stand by my statement that a litter from them (that at the time was out of their Rebecca and a foreign stud I liked, didn't love) likely could have produced a couple dogs that may have had what it took for legitimate protection work.

I would certainly not be looking at Altobello lines in particular if I was searching for a 'serious' working dobe, but Rebecca is/was a bitch that would definitely have been capable of earning some respect in protection venues had she had the right handler. I wasn't trying to get into detail about each of their dogs, and I knew my post would stir some people, but I honestly believe if you communicated to Lance exactly the type of dog you were looking for, in time he may be able to assist in finding such a dog; and if not, breeding Rebecca to a proven male like the one you mentioned could produce something more formidable (in working ability AND substance) than all of the lesser dobes most of us usually see on schutzhund fields, etc.

That being said, I did realize even Rebecca (and the males they own) didn't have as much heart as I would've wanted in my working dobermann, and that's why I opted to move on and not just settle.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree with your post Dave thanks for clarifying. 
Most dobes are shit today, but the ones that are good, IMO, are monsters.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> I agree with your post Dave thanks for clarifying.
> Most dobes are shit today, but the ones that are good, IMO, are monsters.


Definitely agree, Kara. Would love to see one up this way..


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Dave or Kara do you guys have any pics and or video of these " monster dobies ". Would love to see one, also where do you suggest sending somebody to buy a young or adult one to help the original poster.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

I would suggest landgraf, wustensturm here in the USA. 


there are videos to the public if you want to do research and look at the dogs feel free.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> Dave or Kara do you guys have any pics and or video of these " monster dobies ". Would love to see one, also where do you suggest sending somebody to buy a young or adult one to help the original poster.


A kennel in Australia, von Liston, is one I've been following for a little while. They just imported semen from a German stud, Heartbreaker vom Ferrenberg, that I've heard great things about and who's pedigree I like very much. Also, if you scroll down on their Studs page, they have a male, Fabian, who has a very interesting pedigree as well.

Haven't reached out to them yet, though I've been meaning too for a while now, so I can't tell you too much about what they do. Might be worth a look to some of you though.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Von zenhof and von moellerhof (sp?)
I don't know them personally though so make air you do your own research too!


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> A kennel in Australia, von Liston, is one I've been following for a little while. They just imported semen from a German stud, Heartbreaker vom Ferrenberg, that I've heard great things about and who's pedigree I like very much. Also, if you scroll down on their Studs page, they have a male, Fabian, who has a very interesting pedigree as well.
> 
> Haven't reached out to them yet, though I've been meaning too for a while now, so I can't tell you too much about what they do. Might be worth a look to some of you though.



They breed to good lines, but none of their bitches are titled and I don't see health testing? 

I thought I saw before on working-dog that they bred to a bitch under two as well. Maybe I'm imagining things.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> They breed to good lines, but none of their bitches are titled and I don't see health testing?
> 
> I thought I saw before on working-dog that they bred to a bitch under two as well. Maybe I'm imagining things.


lol the caveat.. 

I laugh because this thread is really starting to take the shape of the conversations I would have with my girlfriend during my year long dobe search.. For every kennel I found that had things going for it, there were things I couldn't over look. I rather not respond to your comments at this point, Kara, only because I have never spoke with this breeder directly and don't want to drag anyone's name through the mud.. I *do* think they health test their dogs but have no proof myself; I just wanted to share their name as I believe they have some incredible working lines in some of their dogs which aren't seen that often


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> I would suggest landgraf, wustensturm here in the USA.
> 
> 
> there are videos to the public if you want to do research and look at the dogs feel free.


Well I'm like I said not to up on dobies, thats why I was asking you too post one that you can say this is a example of what you think a monster dobie is. I'm sure theres a bunch that would like to see what YOU are talking about so all of us can make educated descisions seeming like you have the know how of what is and isn't a good one.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Nathan Seifrit said:


> I am looking for a strong serious Dobermann. Many years ago I used to breed/train/show Doberman Pinschers and Great Danes. (With the odd GSD and Bouvier here and there.) I have been away from dogs for quite some time now due to travel demands at work. I am no longer on the road and am now seeking a dog to compete with in Protection Sports..


What protection sports are you looking at? 

I like Agir Miss Jackaso offspring (I have one and have seen several others and liked them all).

In no certain order:

I would contact Sandy Pope of Pontiffhaus dobes in TN 

Wendy at Landgraf

Mel Laney (zen hof)

Alfred von haus man offspring (there is a lady in tx that might have an older puppy out of a daughter of his... terri clay I think is her name)

John K - out of any of his dogs

Any puppy out of Vadim S's Kaz

Now... do any have older dogs.. probably not.

As for dobes that work there is my dog (mondio ring and french ring titled):

http://www.youtube.com/user/sonterra2002?feature=mhsn#g/c/5C92E0EC005EE3FC

Vadim's dog (PSA and french ring titled):

http://www.youtube.com/user/vadimys#p/u/7/YXnX6f7vmdE

http://www.youtube.com/user/vadimys#p/u/8/zwJgnBQiJho

Casar v pontiffhaus (PSA 2 vice natioanl ch):

http://www.youtube.com/user/k9nordgren#p/u/0/n5nwYZ16fu0

Eiko v langraf (currently sch 1)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMfGMk8x_xU

ascomannis ****** (mr3):

http://www.youtube.com/user/dozarzallo#p/u/4/JmiY1lJqRJI

and daughter (whom is now a mr 2):

http://www.youtube.com/user/dozarzallo#p/u/5/_RnC_F7p61k


some dogs just off the top of my head.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> What protection sports are you looking at?
> 
> I like Agir Miss Jackaso offspring (I have one and have seen several others and liked them all).
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting Tamara, these are some good looking dogs.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for posting Tamara, haven't been on for a couple days!
Love ascomannis ******, ceaser and eiko obviously because he's elsas uncle!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Or you could look to Australia. Both Bernhard Flinks and Alex Beyer are on the record as saying they have seen better Dobermanns here than in Germany. A friend of mine will be doing an AI hopefully next year from a female from Bronco Doberwache to some semen from an old male of his called Tass v Eschenhof. Anyone who knows anything about dobes know what the Eschenhof dogs were like. I owned a Tass grand-daughter. My first working dog and a good one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJBIQh4ltX0

Heres some other videos of some Australian working Dobes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQsUp0134OE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTKte9fSgXA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNjkkhf1xqg


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

i agree with chris a small group of people over here are really trying to make better dobes and from video i have seen there are some solid dogs with decent nerve and drive.They imported some nice dogs.I know a guy who works security with dobes and some of his dogs are from these lines and they will seriously bite your ass up.

Its always been a trait i have liked in the dobe is that some are really one man dogs and dont take too nicely to new handlers and think exactly the same way about evryone else lol


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

just wanted to add those hundersport b dogs looked really good and believe some good stories went with them.

Id still rather have a good dobe or rott watching over my yard then a lot of the shepherds i see here.


----------

